# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Canaria >  Presas de Gran Canaria

## manuelra

Estas son unas fotografías que he sacado en mi viaje a Gran Canaria, espero que os gusten.

Presa de Soria

Presa de Salobre

Presa de Chira

Presa de Conda

Presa cercana a la población de "La Granja"

Presa de Fataga

Presa de Ayaguares y Gambuesa

----------

maltcof (07-jul-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

Un trabajo excelente Manuelra :Smile: 

Personalmente me gusta bastante, sobretodo porque es una zona que aún no he podido visitar, pero seguro que a quien más le gustará será a Luján :Wink: 

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , un buen paseo te has dado por lo que veo  :Smile: 

Por supuesto que nos gustan  :Smile: , muchas gracias por todas las imágenes, preciosas todas ellas  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Grandioso documental de las presas de Gran Canaria amigo mio... Una isla, que espero visitar si dios quiere, éste 2011. Que gran tierra.

----------


## juanlo

Muy buenas, Manuelra.
Gracias por compartirlas.

----------


## nando

Hola manuelra precioso reportage

y preciosos paisajes de gran canaria

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por el reportaje, que nos enseña algunas de las presas que teníamos más olvidadas.
Un saludo.

----------

